
Iminlikewithyou present their new developers platform - danw
http://vimeo.com/1925542?pg=embed&sec=1925542
======
acgourley
Why did he (and the audience) think the profanity was so funny, were they
serving drinks?

Also, he shouldn't sound so surprised when explaining how hard multiplayer
network code is - it certainly makes it sound like they are in over their
heads as programmers.

Very slick presentation video though, and I'll be checking out the site.

~~~
fallentimes
I think drinking + charisma.

There was at least one person who didn't think it was funny:
<http://is.gd/4dMK> (vw link)

------
tdupree
This was done really well. It kind of reminds me of the presentation done with
the PS3 game Little Big Planet. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uToBarLr_U>

Charles timing was a bit better than the Sony presentation.

------
apsurd
Hey that sounds really good, open source gaming platform! Even though I don't
play games much, sounds like a lot of people will like it...but....

How are they going to make money???

o.0

~~~
peregrine
Who wouldn't want to make money for their great games? Online "casual" web-
based games have been extremely hard to monetize, historically. The standard
route has been to monetize with a preloader advertisement. Unfortunately,
these advertisements have extremely low click-through, and ultimately, do not
generate much revenue unless multiple millions of people are playing your game
everyday.

We think game developers should make money based around things people actually
want. Items.

People love your games. People would love to buy upgrades to your games. We
will make it possible for people to buy items that you create for your games -
and you make the money.

[http://developers.iminlikewithyou.com/articles/view/advantag...](http://developers.iminlikewithyou.com/articles/view/advantages)

SO it is sketchy and maybe untested but its interesting.

~~~
apsurd
Thanks for that!

------
unalone
I love stuff like this. People presenting cool new things but keeping fun
about it: we need humor at times like these. (And most other times too, for
that matter.)

------
AlexeyMK
Anyone know how the API compares to Kongregate's?

